# A game for sharing pieces with each other



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Here's an idea for a game. The basic premise is designed to introduce each of us to new works in depth, and to contribute new works. I am still working this idea out, formulating a way for us to share. This is not an endless game, though there may be multiple rounds if it is successful enough. This will be a way to ensure that recommendations are heard and to make it our duty to listen(hopefully in depth) to a few new pieces.

Here's how it will go.

1. One person will post with knowledge that they are to be the recipient of suggestions.
2. Three people will post with one suggestion each in youtube video format. For the sake of aesthetics, I would prefer if you did not embed the video.
3. The most important step, the user will get back to us with their sincere account of their impression of the pieces.

Some extra rules and guidelines:
1. Up to three people may TAKE suggestions at a time. Until the recipient has gotten back to us. When giving a suggestion, make sure you address directly the recipient to your suggestion, since there may be three "listeners" taking suggestions at a time. 
2. Preferable that the piece you select isn't too long. If you want to recommend a symphony, make it a single movement. 25 minutes is about as long as you'll want to go.
3. Make sure to keep track, so that people don't give people more than three works to listen to at a time.
4. When you post looking for recommendations, say so. When you are posting to recommend, it should be obvious. 
5. You can "play" as much as you'd like.
6. If one person takes longer than a few days to respond, we can move on to new recipients.

Sound like an okay game? If you have other comments, feel free to give me some input.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'll be taking three recommendations from three different people. Bring em on!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I'll be taking three recommendations. Bring em on!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I would like to be one of the three receivers as well for this round!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I'll be taking three recommendations from three different people. Bring em on!





violadude said:


> I would like to be one of the three receivers as well for this round!


Maybe you'll know this already but


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Both clavichorder and violadude: 




_Should_ the works be somewhat obscure?

Also, just a suggestion, what if the person who asked for recommendations also specified the type of piece that they wanted (e.g. "please suggest a good avant garde piece/aria from an opera/fugue/12-tone piece)?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who was that one directed at? Both of us?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> Who was that one directed at? Both of us?


Sorry for the mistake. Yeah, both of you.

In that case, I would also like to be one of the three recepients for this round. (Preferably, please only suggest avant-garde music for me).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> _Should_ the works be somewhat obscure?


I suppose they should be works you'd expect someone not to have heard. Tell you what; offer something as a recommendation. If the receiver has heard it before and knows it well enough, doesn't want to examine it FRESHLY, he can demand another work and no offense will be taken.



> Also, just a suggestion, what if the person who asked for recommendations also specified the type of piece that they wanted (e.g. "please suggest a good avant garde piece/aria from an opera/fugue/12-tone piece)?


Sounds like a good idea to me. If you want only this or that, as long as its a broad enough and sensible enough category, go for it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I now have three suggestions. Violadude has two and is in need of one more. Dodecaplex needs three. 

I have a new idea for next round. 3 takers and 3 givers. Three people recommend works three works for three new guys to listen two. Its more sensible and catchy. 

For now, four new musical suggestions from 3-4 posters need to be presented to both violadude and dodecaplex when I add it up. 1 violadude, 3 dodecaplex, maybe one of those can be for both so we have three new ones.

Also, I will get to the works when I get home. This can be a leisurely game maybe.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

@ Violadude and Dodecaplex,

this is a long one that you both can certainly handle. Tell me if you know it, violadude, I believe you glimpsed this once. 24 minutes!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Violadude and Dodecaplex

You only have to listen to the first movement of the piece I offered.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> I would like to be one of the three receivers as well for this round!


Jack Jarrett (a little known (i think) american composer, he is still alive):


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Sorry for the mistake. Yeah, both of you.
> 
> In that case, I would also like to be one of the three recepients for this round. (Preferably, please only suggest *avant-garde music for me*).


Ginastera...


----------



## HexameronVI (May 9, 2011)

I'd like some recommendations. Please suggest me some music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

HexameronVI said:


> I'd like some recommendations. Please suggest me some music.


Here's mine to you Hexameron, that's one, you'll get two more for this turn





Violadude now has his three and Dodecaplex needs one more. So if anyone has anything for him, send forth.

P.S. to all, it seems like this is a game where you can take your time. Whenever you have had the time to listen to the works you received, post a little review here. Its a complicated thread...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> In that case, I would also like to be one of the three recepients for this round. (Preferably, please only suggest avant-garde music for me).


He is one more for Dodecaplex, taking into consideration his request for avant-garde music.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> He is one more for Dodecaplex, taking into consideration his request for avant-garde music.


avant-garde from nature!!:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> avant-garde from nature!!:


Aleazk, I don't mean to be a party pooper or anything, but I'm not sure you understand the rules of the game. We are suggestion three works to each person. Dodeplex already has three pieces (on of them suggested by you) so he is not supposed to get any more suggestions until he gets back to us about his opinions of the three pieces he already has.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

HexameronVI said:


> I'd like some recommendations. Please suggest me some music.


Suggestion #2:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Alright here we go:

Webern Quartet (recommended by Jalex): I basically love the music of all three of the "Second Viennese School" dudes, so this was a good rec. for me. I love how the textures are so transparent. Each instrumentalist has their own little solo part one after another, and all these tiny cell-like solos from each instrumentalist all weave together to make the entirety of the piece. That's one of the things that makes Webern's music so special. I could definitely hear thematic (the tone rows basically) being repeated. The piece is very cohesive. Great!

Raff Symphony #3 (recommended by Dodecaplex): I thought this was a nice symphony. It was enjoyable, but I felt it to be a little par for the course. As in, it sounded like pretty standard Swedish/Scandinavian nationalist romanticism. There are tons of little known symphonies and what not in a similar vein to this one, and many of them are quite a bit more unique and interesting than this one as well, as far as I could tell after one listening at least. But it had some good moments. I am a sucker for solo cellos in an orchestral context so that was nice something like that appeared in the second movement. The last movement, with its pounding rhythms was very gripping and probably my favorite movement out of the four. Anyway, to sum it all up I think it was a good symphony, not a great one though.

Schuman 3rd string quartet (Recommended by Clavichorder): This was probably the most interesting out of the three to me. I don't feel like I can give it an accurate review after only 1 or 2 listens but I can say my first impressions. The first movement was my favorite. I liked how the intro kept oscillating between major and minor keys in a very abrupt way, a feature that cleverly comes back in the intermezzo movement. Then the fugue had some really cool rhythmic things going on. Many of these rhythms are, interestingly, quite typical of American classical music. I dug the harmonies a lot too. I liked the intermezzo, it was quite a beautiful and calm movement, relative to the other ones at least. To be honest, the third movement left me a bit lukewarm. I was having a bit of trouble grasping what I was supposed to listen for, at least for these first few listens. But I can definitely tell it is something I would probably like if I could get to know this piece even better. Anyway, overall, great first impressions!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

violadude said:


> I would like to be one of the three receivers as well for this round!







There are two rhapsodies - just choose one, I guess.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

violadude said:


> I would like to be one of the three receivers as well for this round!


Two Rhapsodies for Oboe, Viola and Piano by Charles Martin Loeffler 1861 - 1935 (choose one, I guess)


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry for duplication - I refreshed the page first, but the first one didn't show up so I republished. 'And then there were two'.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

NightHawk said:


> Two Rhapsodies for Oboe, Viola and Piano by Charles Martin Loeffler 1861 - 1935 (choose one, I guess)


Oh, I already did my three pieces for this round. So maybe this rec. can go to Hexamaron?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Aleazk, I don't mean to be a party pooper or anything, but I'm not sure you understand the rules of the game. We are suggestion three works to each person. Dodeplex already has three pieces (on of them suggested by you) so he is not supposed to get any more suggestions until he gets back to us about his opinions of the three pieces he already has.


 it was a joke!, the piece you suggested to Dodecaflex reminded me those sounds of planets, so i put the video as a joke, not as a suggested piece, there is not music in it. anyway, sorry if my joke caused confusion.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Thanks violadude for your thorough review, I enjoyed reading it. I will debut mine later today.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll take suggestions next round if you'll let me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'll take suggestions next round if you'll let me.


You're up! I think Dodecaplex has his three, although I'm not sure. I have my three though, so there is at least one open slot, if I am to be that rigid.

So, Klavierspieler is now taking suggestions.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> You're up! I think Dodecaplex has his three, although I'm not sure. I have my three though, so there is at least one open slot, if I am to be that rigid.
> 
> So, Klavierspieler is now taking suggestions.


Hexemeron has three as well now.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Hexemeron has three as well now.


Alright, noted. We're in need of new volunteers! And three reviews from myself, Dodecaplex, and Hexameron.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'll take suggestions next round if you'll let me.


Tell me if you've heard this one before


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Tell me if you've heard this one before


Have it by great Marcelle Meyer. Extraordinary.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'll take suggestions next round if you'll let me.


Suggestion #2 for Klavierspieler


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This game should be more popular...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Jack Jarrett (a little known (i think) american composer, he is still alive):


i re-suggest this piece for the next one. (apparently, violadude was having his three when i suggested this, sorry, i missed the last comment of clavichorder, where he suggest the third one; and to cause more confusion, my joke with the planets!:lol


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> i re-suggest this piece for the next one. (apparently, violadude was having his three when i suggested this, sorry, i missed the last comment of clavichorder, where he suggest the third one; and to cause more confusion, my joke with the planets!:lol


This is your third suggestion klavierspieler.

In other news my Dad's band is jamming downstairs, but my review will come in later tonight.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Here, I'll have a go at some recommendations.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Here, I'll have a go at some recommendations.


That's the spirit. We now need some fresh recommenders for our new "recommendee", since I've done enough of that. Calling all people who have works they'd like to share...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Here, I'll have a go at some recommendations.


Since you're mostly a fan of Glazunov and the rest of the Russian lot, let's try something completely different.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Here, I'll have a go at some recommendations.


Ah, I can't resist, 




and see which recording you prefer on the offset for your review, here's the alternate


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Since you're mostly a fan of Glazunov and the rest of the Russian lot, let's try something completely different.


I see you are a fan of Ernststolz on youtube as well! Great channel.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I see you are a fan of Ernststolz on youtube as well! Great channel.


YouTube is a treasure trove of great music, isn't it?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Here, I'll have a go at some recommendations.


Third suggestion for Hooeeloonsoeetaga:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> This is your third suggestion klavierspieler.
> 
> In other news my Dad's band is jamming downstairs, but my review will come in later tonight.


Well ...so much for that


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Alright violadude, sorry you've been the lone reviewer for so long. 
*Atterberg Symphony #6*-first movement

Is this his best symphony or something? I've heard a few other Atterberg symphonies, number 8 and number 1, and I liked them immensely, but this one was greater than either of those two.

An understated yet catchy introduction on the offset, very nice theme, he varies his instrumentation wonderfully and then builds the theme with some brassy riffs heightened string intensity. It has a very non-terraced and organic feel, yet its easier to listen to Sibelius, warmer and more melodic. At 1:59 a modal sounding theme comes in, very ancient sounding, with the winds. A lot of beautiful instrumental duets and solos, and then the strings take on this second modal thematic variation, before it changes. Snare drum! Its moved a little into a haunting development section, high strings, a very modern orchestration technique. At 4:25! Ooh boy, I'm struck by that awesome horn rhythm, this is terrific! It sounds like a horse trotting, I was bobbing my head. And the main theme is back, on trombones and now a rich string passage of it. At around 6:27 there's a very grand and romantic passage, I can't yet tell if its to be a new theme or not, but I love how it was a perfect transition into section with that first medieval and pastoral sounding theme again. Now I'm going to stop analyzing this piece and just listen, since things are clearly coming together! That was an incredible ending.

I know I must sound nuts, but violadude, you probably knew that this was a brilliant piece and that's why you suggested it, so at least you'll understand why I'm so impressed with it. This was a truly terrific piece, magical themes and development. This is a thoroughly original piece. For some reason it reminds me a little of Taneyev's Fourth symphony, but with better themes, more organic and less harhly Brahmsian, more scandinavian somehow. Indeed, there is little harsh about it, its so smooth and concise and yet full and satisfying at the same time, I was not expecting to enjoy it so much. I hope my enthusiasm speaks as I intend it to, I've never dug a suggestion more on this website, then again we don't always come on TC to listen to others suggestions do we? That's the point of this thread.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Alright violadude, sorry you've been the lone reviewer for so long.
> *Atterberg Symphony #6*-first movement
> 
> Is this his best symphony or something? I've heard a few other Atterberg symphonies, number 8 and number 1, and I liked them immensely, but this one was greater than either of those two.
> ...


Heh heh, somehow I just knew you would like that one. It's one of my favorite of his symphonies, along with 5 and 7. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Part 2:

From *Jalex*:

*Webern Quartet op. 22*

It sounds very much like the little Webern I've heard, very brief and with a certain unmistakably Webern sound, clear textures and short winded atonal motifs, an occasional intensifying and thickening that marks a conclusion or a developing passage. The piece is initiated with a beep bop from a clarinet and an answering call from the same clarinet, with the accompanying bassoon playing a little note held along side, then a lone pizzicatto violin is plucked followed with a slightly longer phrase on the high register of the piano. This all happens in a span of six seconds. This is my thought process so far in trying to decipher a style of music that is still not easy for me to understand, and I realize that I'm digging a little deep into the trees rather than the forest. Branching out a little, no pun intended, I noticed that at :56 a louder clarinet note is played that marks the entry into a more turbulent passage. Sometimes I try counting the number of notes in a phrase, because I think the key is that certain phrases of varying instrumentation and volume and most importantly, number of notes, contributes to the make up of different vehicles for moving the piece around. Lessing on my cerebral listening, I'm noticing more unrelenting patterns after 1:00 minute that seem to me to have some more distinct aural impact. Slackening up a bit around the 2:20ish mark. 2:55 was the start of something newer and more busy, and a different rhythm is introduced. I even heard one isolated violin phrase that sounded a little more romantic. Some bumping and colliding things around 4 minutes ish getting a little more virtuoso and rhythmically wild, ending with a lone and brief bassoon farewell.

Webern's music is still a little arcane to me, but thank you Jalex for presenting me with another opportunity to hear his music. It was a good choice to do a quartet, the limited number of instruments make for a clearer and more decipherable sound on the offset. Now, I'm eager to listen to more Webern, because I feel like I'm playing a game when I listen to his music, I want to be cerebral, but sometimes I've just got to let it flow with a receptive mind. The thing is, even after you've heard it, though it can leave an attentive listener with a shape in their minds, words are very difficult to come by to give a general impression.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Since you're mostly a fan of Glazunov and the rest of the Russian lot, let's try something completely different.


Actually, this isn't at all far from him. Did you know that Glazunov wrote maybe 3-4 preludes and fugues for organ, along with a Fantasy? If you are a fan of organ music, I would suggest them, probably op. 98, that's one I've listened through some days ago.

Overall, my impression of it was that it was very peaceful, methodical, sensible. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Ah, I can't resist,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both had pretty pictures, so I looked at both.

This stuff can be very nostalgic for me. I see rainy nights in a distant era, or snow, or other similar landscapes. I'm still not a complete fan of baroque/rococo, but I sure can appreciate it, I've played enough flute music of that time to understand it pretty well. I like the use of a periodical ensemble, particularly with use of traversos (wooden flutes). It was overall really pleasant, something to take me out of my insensibilities and hyper-emotional states of mind. I do overdose on romantic and 20th century too much.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

violadude said:


> Third suggestion for Hooeeloonsoeetaga:


Wonderful wonderful! I love hearing new Russian works I haven't found yet, it was a prime example of "good old Russian romanticism." Cui is definitely a composer I have a lot more to look into, although I have heard some piano music by him before. Cui is perhaps the most conservative/sensible of all the Five.

Thanks all for the suggestions everyone!! I hope I may be able to give some appropriate ones to others.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Ugh... Busy schedule. I'll try to get to the reviews tomorrow, or the next day.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*Raff Symphony 3*

Instrumentation for this piece impresses on me a style resembling Brahms, and certain chords are indeed very much reminding me of Brahms's own third, though the work is more pastoral. Certain very legato phrases and pizzicato are indeed very Brahms-esque orchestration tricks, though Raff is less a blender and his textures are more transparent in this work. Schubert comes to mind sometimes. The way the piece kind of floats along, reminds me of Chausson's symphony in B flat or Schubert, less harsh than Brahms.

The opening chord is nice, with the low strings, the horn, and then the string phrase. I like how it moves around with that rhythm. The cadence starting at 1:06 is particularly beautiful and exciting. The major key theme is very evocative of something, it has its own character+way its orchestrated, but is not unlike a gentler Brahms. Another nice cadence at at 3:38. I think he does build ups very well. The development section from four minutes on has good orchestration. I can feel another crescendo coming at 5:53. Raff uses sequences more than Brahms, a little bit remniscent of what people complain about with Bruckner and some Schubert, but he doesn't go on exceptionally long and compulsively like Bruckner. On to the next section to finish the movement, it cuts out right in the middle of the stormiest part of the piece, but we're back on track. At :46 I hear that familiar cadence I liked. At 1:30 after some trembling string modulations, it is revealed that the work is certainly in sonata form. Crescendo in the major key, the joyful side of the piece is triumphing for this movement. I like the conclusive motions its starting to make with the fast relentless rhythms, getting a bit Brucknerian, harmonically in this part. The ending with the upward arpeggio was pretty Brahmsian.

I realize that I've been looking at this symphony through the filter of other composers in my descriptions often, but I enjoyed the piece. I didn't enjoy it as much as the Atterberg symphony, but my enjoyment of it was as great as my enjoyment of Brahms's second symphony and indeed it reminded me of that one a little, sometimes the 3rd. There was much more room to breath than in Brahms though, he wasn't so strict, and that is a triumph over the great master. I'd say its a masterfully done work and there is much to admire in it, its not contrived in any way, has its own powerf. I'll say my famous line, "it should be better known." So I have a contrasting opinion on the work from violadude I guess.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Both had pretty pictures, so I looked at both.
> 
> This stuff can be very nostalgic for me. I see rainy nights in a distant era, or snow, or other similar landscapes. I'm still not a complete fan of baroque/rococo, but I sure can appreciate it, I've played enough flute music of that time to understand it pretty well. I like the use of a periodical ensemble, particularly with use of traversos (wooden flutes). It was overall really pleasant, something to take me out of my insensibilities and hyper-emotional states of mind. I do overdose on romantic and 20th century too much.


I feel like I should have given you a Russian work. I know plenty of Lyapunov and Medtner...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*Second round for me*

I'll be taking three new suggestions from whoever on the forum would offer them.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hell ya me too! Ill take them too!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> *Second round for me*
> 
> I'll be taking three new suggestions from whoever on the forum would offer them.





violadude said:


> Hell ya me too! Ill take them too!


Judging by the number of Youtube views this may not be known to you: 




I have a few backups ready if needed.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll take some. Preferably modern Russians, like Glazunov and stuff.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> I'll take some. Preferably modern Russians, like Glazunov and stuff.


Is Glazunov considered a modern Russian?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> Judging by the number of Youtube views this may not be known to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw...yes I've heard it. In fact I have a recording of it on my Itunes. Back up please


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> I'll take some. Preferably modern Russians, like Glazunov and stuff.


Here's a video of modern russian piano music for you if you haven't heard this piece before? I may be presuming that you don't know it, and you may very well have heard it 




and another fine recording without the visual if you just want to focus on the music 




I'll take the Smetana, Jalex, I haven't heard it.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

violadude said:


> Aw...yes I've heard it. In fact I have a recording of it on my Itunes. Back up please


Righto. Try 



 (hope you don't mind vocal music).

Better to listen on Spotify or something if you have it, there aren't any great Youtube videos of it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> Righto. Try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright I haven't heard this one. Thanks! And don't worry I love vocal music just as much as any other music, as long as it's good!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

violadude said:


> Alright I haven't heard this one. Thanks! And don't worry I love vocal music just as much as any other music, as long as it's good!


If you like it I'd encourage you to acquire, or at least listen to, a decent version in the original format (piano and voice). It loses something with the orchestra.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> *Second round for me*
> 
> I'll be taking three new suggestions from whoever on the forum would offer them.


Second suggestion for Clavi:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

clavichorder, in honour to your name, some harpsichord music (yeah, i know that an harpsichord is not the same thing as a clavichord, haha):






and i think this is the third one for you.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> I'll take some. Preferably modern Russians, like Glazunov and stuff.


Suggestion #1 for An Die Freude:






Here's a contemporary Russian composer you might be interested in.

Currently she's only about 38 years old.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

hey, i would like some suggestions too. no avant-garde please (e.g., j.cage style) (haha), i would like some orchestral pieces with interesting harmonies, like the one _I_ suggested before .


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> hey, i would like some suggestions too. no avant-garde please (e.g., j.cage style) (haha), i would like some orchestral pieces with interesting harmonies, like the one _I_ suggested before .


Suggestion 1 for Aleazk:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I am lazy.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Alright, to sum things up: Clavichorder has 2 suggestions and needs 1 more, An Die Freude has 2 suggestions and needs 1 more, I have 1 suggestion and need 2 more, alzeak has 1 suggestion and needs 2 more. Also, we are awaiting reviews from Klavierspieler, Hexemaron and Dodecaplex.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Alright, to sum things up: Clavichorder has 2 suggestions and needs 1 more, An Die Freude has 2 suggestions and needs 1 more, I have 1 suggestion and need 2 more, alzeak has 1 suggestion and needs 2 more. Also, we are awaiting reviews from Klavierspieler, Hexemaron and Dodecaplex.


i already made the third suggestion for clavichorder, see above.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> i already made the third suggestion for clavichorder, see above.


Oh I didn't see that one  sorry. Ok Clavichorder, waiting for another review from you.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Oh I didn't see that one  sorry. Ok Clavichorder, waiting for another review from you.


the second one for you:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I am lazy.


it seems that you need a variation in your magnetic flux to work. see the bright side, michael, for other people, it's whisky.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll take some suggestions... some Renaissance or late 20th century works would be nice.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> I'll take some suggestions... some Renaissance or late 20th century works would be nice.


the first one for Ravellian:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> I'll take some suggestions... some Renaissance or late 20th century works would be nice.


Since Alzeak has your Renaissance covered, I got your late 20th century covered.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Some good suggestions. I like the Gesualdo. Pretty neat how it switches from complete polyphony to chordal homophony in certain spots, like at the "O Maria." It's amazing how smooth the polyphony sounds despite how chromatic it is, probably because of all the common tones and stepwise motion. I can't quite tell because I'm not looking at the sheet music, but many of the harmonic shifts sound like tonic-mediant/submediant progressions a la Schubert, which is pretty cool.

I haven't heard of Isang Yun before, but I like this symphony. Those timpani and percussion are great... sounds like some wild exotic dance. I'm a bit put off by the lack of any kind of melody, but I like the texture.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I am lazy.


If that is the case, just get a few minimalistic words out about your pieces, doesn't have to be anything huge.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> I'll take some suggestions... some Renaissance or late 20th century works would be nice.


Have you heard this Ravelian? Its part of a continuous piece.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> hey, i would like some suggestions too. no avant-garde please (e.g., j.cage style) (haha), i would like some orchestral pieces with interesting harmonies, like the one _I_ suggested before .


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Hell ya me too! Ill take them too!


See if this breaks the sometimes boring mold of typical classicism for ya:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> See if this breaks the sometimes boring mold of typical classicism for ya:


Awesome! I'll have my review posted sometime tomorrow then since I have all three now.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*The first piece*, the William Schuman String Quartet, was amazing. I might actually go and buy it in the very near future, actually. The fugue, especially, caught my attention immediately.

*The second piece*, the Ginastera Sonata, was more or less an avant garde work. Although, it sounded more like a mixture of Jazz and classical to my ears compared to other avant garde works. Of course, I'm not in any way criticizing it. It was also very remarkable and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

*The third piece*, the Penderecki Natura Sonoris thing, was the only piece I didn't like. It was probably my fault, though, since I should have mentioned I wanted piano avant-garde music, but there's already another thread going for that. So . . . _there it is!_


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Final suggestion for An die Freude (sorry, rather long):

Part 1

Part 2


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Have you heard this Ravelian? Its part of a continuous piece.


I haven't heard too much Dutilleux. I wasn't quite sure what to make of this piece; I liked it more and more as it went on though. The first vid is kind of slow and mysterious, the second vid gives it a much-needed energy boost, and then the third part sounds like impending doom/dread. I'm still finding it difficult to appreciate atonal works, but the concerto form makes the expressive content of the piece more clear. Interesting how the first movement opens with a theme comprised of a principal note, a fourth below that note, and a fourth above, giving it a fairly neutral quality.

Also, does anyone want some suggestions?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> I haven't heard too much Dutilleux. I wasn't quite sure what to make of this piece; I liked it more and more as it went on though. The first movement is kind of slow and mysterious, the second movement gives it a much-needed energy boost, and then the third movement sounds like impending doom/dread. I'm still finding it difficult to appreciate atonal works, but the concerto form makes the expressive content of the piece more clear. Interesting how the first movement opens with a theme comprised of a principal note, a fourth below that note, and a fourth above, giving it a fairly neutral quality.
> 
> Also, does anyone want some suggestions?


I think Aleazk needs one more.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> I think Aleazk needs one more.


yeah, i'm waiting for my third one. and i want to congratulate @Clavichorder for this wonderful idea. we share pieces and analyze them (like the excellent post by Ravellian), we must use the brain. a very interesting thread, i must say.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Alright here's my second review of this thread:

Sunless song cycle by Modest Mussorgsky (recommended by Jalex): Speaking as someone who has only heard Night on an Exhibition and Pictures at Bald Mountain (sorry, my poor attempt at humor) I thought this was really beautiful and made me want to explore this composer more. I can definitely hear the "Russianness" of the harmonies in this piece. Some parts reminded me of Tchaikovsky or Rachmaninov. They struck me has having a very dark mood (which is appropriate for a piece called sunless) and actually pretty operatic in some parts. As I understand the opera "Boris Gudanov" is considered Mussorgsky's masterpiece by many people and I felt this might have had an influence on this song cycle, or vice versa, I don't know which one was written first. But anyway, I felt that some parts of this piece sounded as if they could have been pulled straight from an aria. Especially around 9 minutes or so...the songs get very rhetorical and less "songlike" suggesting something from an opera more than a song cycle to me (specifically German opera, even though I don't think German opera was a great influence on any of the mighty 5, it sounds more like German opera because it tends to be more rhetorical than Italian Opera). There were some parts as well that sounded very oriental, which was a nice touch I thought, though not surprising considering where these Russian composers of the time were drawing their influence from. Overall, really loved the piece, beautiful and dramatic and full of emotion, all that stuff that everyone loves about Russian composers.

Codex Calixtinus by Anonymus? (recommended by Aleazk): Mediaeval Music is so fascinating to me! It is so far removed in time from us that it sounds incredibly strange. They had such a different way of thinking about tonality back then! In this piece, I felt like dissonances just glide over each other in a way that just doesn't happen in music in any other era again until perhaps the 20th century. It's amazing to me how the most strange sounding music to our ears tends to be music that is both the closest in time to us and also the music that is most far away in time from us. Anyway, this piece was beautiful as well. I particularly loved the chord that they landed on at 1:58 and then again at 2:45. That chord shocked me when I heard it, but then its resolution made a lot of sense. It was a really short piece so i can't say much else about it but I really liked it! It sounded very otherworldly.

Symphony in c minor by Rigel Henri-Joseph (recommended by Clavichorder): Wow! That is quite dramatic for the classical era. I see that he didn't even live to see the 19th century. The dissonances in this piece are very striking in some moments. Love that passing dissonance at the very beginning. The other thing I found surprising and interesting about this piece was the brash horn writing. I can imagine this symphony must have sounded kind of terrifying to 18th century folk. There were some little gestures that sounded very uncommon to the classical period to me. For example, there is a rhythmically uneven lurching scale into the downbeat at 3:24. Sounds like something that didn't come until later. The slow movement is really pretty, full of lots of neat dissonances, particularly in the middle of the movement. The last movement to me sounded more "Baroque-like" than the other movements. Not sure what it was. But it was a fun movement. Probably the least interesting to me but I liked it still! Love the harmonies at 12:45 and 14:40. Ya good symphony! I liked the proto-romantic feel to it. The dissonances were treated really well. And it had a good mix of beautiful moments and exciting moments.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Alright, suggestion for aleazk:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Alright, suggestion for aleazk:


Ooh nice one! Love that symphony.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Alrighty then! Waiting for reviews from Clavichorder, Aleazk, Klavierspieler, An Die Frued and Hexemaron. 

I don't think we have any new people in need of recommendations at the moment.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Symphony in c minor by Rigel Henri-Joseph (recommended by Clavichorder): Wow! That is quite dramatic for the classical era. I see that he didn't even live to see the 19th century. The dissonances in this piece are very striking in some moments. Love that passing dissonance at the very beginning. The other thing I found surprising and interesting about this piece was the brash horn writing. I can imagine this symphony must have sounded kind of terrifying to 18th century folk. There were some little gestures that sounded very uncommon to the classical period to me. For example, there is a rhythmically uneven lurching scale into the downbeat at 3:24. Sounds like something that didn't come until later. The slow movement is really pretty, full of lots of neat dissonances, particularly in the middle of the movement. The last movement to me sounded more "Baroque-like" than the other movements. Not sure what it was. But it was a fun movement. Probably the least interesting to me but I liked it still! Love the harmonies at 12:45 and 14:40. Ya good symphony! I liked the proto-romantic feel to it. The dissonances were treated really well. And it had a good mix of beautiful moments and exciting moments.


Rigel can be impressive, eccentric, and even funny. My favorite works by him, a D Major and a G minor symphony are not on youtube, but they display a more whimsical side.

I'll be getting my reviews in later today, and if not, for sure tomorrow(I hesitate to be certain because I may be otherwise occupied). Also, although its under the "guideline" list, I amend my two day guideline/rule into purely a guideline for now. Its a good thing to be timely, but if you can't, don't sweat it.

Also, thanks aleazk! I wanted to do something different where we actually listen to each others music and say things, and I'm glad its sort of caught on.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, here goes:

I really enjoyed the Chabrier, clavichorder. This prompted me to listen to the other pieces in the set. Kind of unsubstantial by itself, but I thought it went really well in conjunction with the others. 

I liked the Wolf Lied, I thought it really captured the wildness and fury of the fire. Thank you for sharing it.

I very much enjoy the Jarrett, aleazk. It reminded me rather of the style of Vaughan Williams. Very nice.

Thanks all!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Is anybody out there?....


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Is anybody out there?....


I'm still up. I have not forgotten. I'm hoping that this is just going to be a slow paced thread, but thank you for the bump. Lets not forget this game though. Perhaps a more concise version should be devised in the future.

New recruits? I will take a third round since despite my slow pace, I rather enjoy writing these reviews, not yet though, not till I've written about my last pieces.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

An update of the rules.

1. Offer yourself to the whim of others musical tastes. 3 pieces from three people.
2. Say something back about what they made you listen to.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll tag along. I always enjoy finding new discoveries.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Trout said:


> I'll tag along. I always enjoy finding new discoveries.


Another taker of suggestions? Shall we start sending links your way?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Another taker of suggestions? Shall we start sending links your way?


Yes, whenever everyone is ready.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Trout said:


> Yes, whenever everyone is ready.


the first one for Trout:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll play again, too.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Second one for Trout:

Part 1

Part 2


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

First one for clavichorder:

Julius Caeser Overture

Oops, sorry; I didn't notice the last part of your post, clavichorder.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Trout said:


> Yes, whenever everyone is ready.


Final one for Trout


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'll play again, too.


first for Klavierspieler.






You can just listen to the first movement


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I'm still up. I have not forgotten. I'm hoping that this is just going to be a slow paced thread, but thank you for the bump. Lets not forget this game though. Perhaps a more concise version should be devised in the future.
> 
> New recruits? I will take a third round since despite my slow pace, I rather enjoy writing these reviews, not yet though, not till I've written about my last pieces.


Let's see what you think of this one...second Clavichorder recommendation.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

For Klavierspieler


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> First one for clavichorder:
> 
> Julius Caeser Overture
> 
> Oops, sorry; I didn't notice the last part of your post, clavichorder.


Oh, I didn't either. Just ignore my suggestion until you've written your other reviews.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*Smetana String Quartet 2* from *Jalex*

This was a very cool piece. I'm still digesting it. As is the custom since last time, I'll give a little bit of a blow by blow to help me with my thoughts on it. Very exciting and turbulent beginning that gives way to some beautiful slow writing. Then it has this four/three note motif, its a very harmonically interesting piece. At 2:03, you see a transformation of the turbulent beginning, that is put to use as development material. That nice crescendo is reused in a grander way around 3:00 and it just keeps going, until it can breath beautifully with some slower stuff. I love all the harmonies, this is so rich. The first movement subtly sings out on that three note motif I heard earlier. I love brilliant interconnected ideas like this.

Now the quartet tunes. I've listened to this second movement several times. Its more exciting than the last movement. Sounds very Czech I think. I'm really digging this slavic rhythm in the second movement. A lot of "sweeping gestures", danceable. This is a very catchy movement.

The third movement begins with something akin to the first movement's beginning but more unrelenting. I love the high string writing, which sounds especially Czech. One of the modulations sounded like a slavonic dance. I love what the viola does at 3:27, very out there(this is the second video). A very beautiful slow section and different key ending.

Tune again.

Dramatic finale. I heard about this finale I think, this is where he is kind of autobiographically descending into insanity in his music no? I'll have to listen for it. I've already heard some really raunchy notes! Wow, really chromatic passage starting at 6:47, but it seems very intelligible. Rhythm is getting more whacky. I got shivers at that last passage.

All in all, incredible piece. Probably the best suggestion I've gotten yet, rivaling the Atterburg symphony, and possibly surpassing it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*Ullmann - Piano Sonata No. 6- I Allegro molto* from *violadude*

Its so short, I'm just going to listen to all movements. I'm on movement 3 at the offset of writing this. Very gently atonal music, easy to follow, my closest point of reference are the piano sonatas of Prokofiev, whose works are a bit more tonal, but certainly less concise. I'm enjoying it a lot, very easy to follow theme, a lot of color. Its amazing to think that he wrote this while imprisoned by Nazi's. I loved the ending of the fourth movement. Very optimistic actually, same motif as in the first movement.

A little blow by blow of the first movement. It starts off pretty immediate with a catchy theme. A little fugue/cannon type thing, very effective. The development section with a lot of scales, making use of the same theme. Several likable secondary themes. Now a slow section, thicker. This part with the grand bass chords reminds by of Prokofiev, just the way its wrapping up for its close.

I enjoyed it very much. A lot of music in those four minutes of the first movement and throughout the piece. I really enjoyed the second movement.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*Rameau-Cyclopes* from *Aleazk*

I've actually heard this one before, but not in a long time, so I thought I'd give it another spin. Gotta love the french harpsichord music. Its a very lively piece, making use of that excellent double manuel harpsichord. This is comfort music to me. She plays it with great timing too. This actually makes me want to move around. Great piece.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*Ravel - Chansons Madécasses (from aleazk)*:

I like most of what of I've heard of Ravel and this piece falls within that category. I heard this piece quite a while ago and I don't remember it being quite so modern. It's a vocal piece for soprano, piano, flute, and violin and this historic performance has Ravel conducting. Wow! First time I've heard Ravel conduct Ravel.

I can definitely sense inspiration from Schoenberg and his _Pierrot Lunaire_, at least that is what I am reminded of. Definitely spooky and really shows Ravel's innovation in his music and atonality and I really like this modern side of Ravel. Great stuff.

*Schumann - Four Fugues, Op. 72 (from Klavierspieler)*:

Probably my favorite of the three pieces. I knew many of Schumann's piano pieces, but this one has completely missed me seeing as I had never heard about it prior. Richter is a master at what he does and that is apparent with his performance. I wasn't keeping count of which fugue number was being played, but the first fugues seemed quite simple in form, yet also very elegant. Some of my favorite music is some of the most simple. The last fugue was an ideal Bach-like fugue that I could also imagine being played on a full-sized organ. I still want to dig further into Schumann's piano music knowing that there are great pieces, like this one, I have yet to listen to. Thanks, Klavierspieler.

*Ustvolskaya - Piano Sonata No. 5 (from violadude)*:

A name I have not heard before and I had to do extra research on her. This piano piece is very modern in both style and time (composed in 1986), though apparently her works aren't considered "avant-garde" in its common definition. I think if I listened to this a year ago, I probably would have wondered, "what the hell did I just listen to?" However, now I have a much greater appreciation for modern works and their intentions, not just someone banging on a piano. Intriguing, to say the very least. Contemporary piano pieces are not really my cup of tea, but this deserves repeated hearings. I also find it funny how, in the score of the video, the single-staffed notes had to be split apart since all the notes on that particular beat were adjacent to one another.

Thank you everyone for your suggestions and having good tastes in music. And thank you clavichorder for great idea to share pieces with one another.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> An update of the rules.
> 
> 1. Offer yourself to the whim of others musical tastes. 3 pieces from three people.
> 2. Say something back about what they made you listen to.


Another bump. New recruits?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ill take suggestions again, sure why not?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

For violadude


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

for viola:











(you can listen only to the second movement if you want, is the best)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

And I'd like one more recommendation.


----------



## Beethovenrox (Dec 10, 2011)

I want recommendations!!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Beethovenrox said:


> I want recommendations!!!


Cool! We'll be going out on a limb since you are new here and we have little sense of your tastes and knowledge, but I'll try something;

This short masterpiece is surprisingly less played, it seems, maybe there's a chance you haven't heard it


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Clavi, since no one is recommending your 3rd piece am I allowed to recommend another one for you


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hang on, violadude, I'm going to send somebody a PM for a women composer recommendation, I'm sure she's just being absent minded, understandable since she just performed and the quarter is coming to a close.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

If there's still a slot open for getting recommendations, I would like some. (*Preferably, this time, I hope the recommendations are all fugues* [by the way, this might very well be the greatest thread in the history of this forum {and it could go on forever}]).

Hit me!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> If there's still a slot open for getting recommendations, I would like some. (*Preferably, this time, I hope the recommendations are all fugues* [by the way, this might very well be the greatest thread in the history of this forum {and it could go on forever}]).
> 
> Hit me!


Are pieces with fugato sections allowed?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

If so I recommend to you and whoever else needs more recommendations this:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

jalex said:


> Are pieces with fugato sections allowed?


Maybe. Hmm . . . yes, I guess.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> If there's still a slot open for getting recommendations, I would like some. (*Preferably, this time, I hope the recommendations are all fugues* [by the way, this might very well be the greatest thread in the history of this forum {and it could go on forever}]).
> 
> Hit me!


@ Dodecaplex, thank you for your high praise of my thread! I'm rather fond of this idea indeed. Anyway, I've been thinking of you with this piece, a fugue you probably haven't heard before by Medtner, in the second part of his Sonata Ballade. Unfortunately, the only recording up is an old one of Medtner playing it as a geezer, with terrific musicality, but sort of like an old Horowitz, lots of mistakes and sort of grainy. I believe this is a fugue, that begins at a certain point in the piece, I'm listening to see when it beings...You'll have to wait through a lot Medtnerian sonata development before you reach the fugue type thingy. If you really want to understand the context of the fugue, you might listen to the first part as well, but its not absolutely necessary.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> @ Dodecaplex, thank you for your high praise of my thread! I'm rather fond of this idea indeed. Anyway, I've been thinking of you with this piece, a fugue you probably haven't heard before by Medtner, in the second part of his Sonata Ballade. Unfortunately, the only recording up is an old one of Medtner playing it as a geezer, with terrific musicality, but sort of like an old Horowitz, lots of mistakes and sort of grainy. I believe this is a fugue, that begins at a certain point in the piece, I'm listening to see when it beings...You'll have to wait through a lot Medtnerian sonata development before you reach the fugue type thingy. If you really want to understand the context of the fugue, you might listen to the first part as well, but its not absolutely necessary.


6:32

Thank you, both clavichorder and jalex. One more recommendation left.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

@ Jalex, great piece, I heard it on the radio once and it has a terrific baroque sound section. But I'm still awaiting something from Meaghan when she can.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Maybe. Hmm . . . yes, I guess.


How familiar are you with Haydn's op. 20?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Beethovenrox is in need of 1 more recommendation, since Jalex offered one for both Dodecaplex and "whoever is left."


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

jalex said:


> How familiar are you with Haydn's op. 20?


You mean the three fugues at the finales of No. 2, No. 5, and No. 6?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> You mean the three fugues at the finales of No. 2, No. 5, and No. 6?


But of course. Hard to judge how well known they are since Haydn wrote so many SQs and symphonies that people tend to listen to the famous ones and then maybe a random selection of the remaining ones.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, clavichorder, I've got one for you! Since I know you've got it I won't try to find a link (don't know if it's even on youtube), but you should listen to the first movement of Farrenc's 3rd Symphony off the CD I sent. (And everything else.  If you should ever have time - I know it's a lot of music.)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Okay, clavichorder, I've got one for you! Since I know you've got it I won't try to find a link (don't know if it's even on youtube), but you should listen to the first movement of Farrenc's 3rd Symphony off the CD I sent. (And everything else.  If you should ever have time - I know it's a lot of music.)


Aha! Thanks. Now my set is complete.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

For beethovenrox, 



.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Never fear fellow piece raters: I've been very busy over the last few days and I am having trouble finding Meaghan's CD because I'm disorganized. But the review will come. I will not forget this thread.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

For Herl... Dodecaplex:

Part 1

Part 2

I already gave this one to Trout, but since you asked specifically for fugues I thought I'd like to see what you thought of them.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Bumping this thread up so that I don't forget about it....


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Look here, review coming tomorrow.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Look here, review coming tomorrow.


Or in two months.

*Schumann Julius Caesar Overture*

I had never heard this piece before, its an obscure Schumann work. I actually listened to it back when this thread was active, and when I clicked on it again just an hour ago, it wasn't there anymore. So I don't remember it in much detail, but I remember thinking it had a Beethovenian, Egmont overture feel. Its not an opera piece, but is a similar concept to the Egmont am I right? I also remember thinking that the orchestration was not bad at all for Schumann, and I really have no problem with his orchestration as long as its conducted well.

*Rautavaara Piano Concerto 3-First movement*

It is very mystical sounding. The piano is very watery and and the flowing passage work covers some rich harmonic flavors, which are very intriguing to the ear. The overall sensation is that it is a deep but somewhat static piece. This is not necessarily a bad thing, the static, because it seems to be a trend of neo romantic music, the sort of atmospheric as opposed to classically structured style. It may have classical structure, but I don't think so, its kind of slow movement and mood oriented. That one section towards the end of the movement really reminds me of Ravel's Ondine.

*Farrenc Symphony 3*

Because I couldn't find the CD at the time, I didn't submit my review of the other two pieces. But now I've listened to the symphony. It was very classical romantic transition sounding, though I'm aware its from a later period! The concept is sort of like the Gounod or Bizet symphonies. I found it very nicely put together and very angular sounding, good classical form with a little punch. I was especially fond of the 3rd movement. Farrenc now has her own playlist in my iTunes library.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm thinking of revising the rules of this game. Any suggestions? Perhaps we'll want to get it rolling again...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Or in two months.
> 
> *Rautavaara Piano Concerto 3-First movement*
> 
> It is very mystical sounding. The piano is very watery and and the flowing passage work covers some rich harmonic flavors, which are very intriguing to the ear. The overall sensation is that it is a deep but somewhat static piece. This is not necessarily a bad thing, the static, because it seems to be a trend of neo romantic music, the sort of atmospheric as opposed to classically structured style. It may have classical structure, but I don't think so, its kind of slow movement and mood oriented. That one section towards the end of the movement really reminds me of Ravel's Ondine.


Believe it or not, that piece does indeed have thematic material that is developed somewhat.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Since lots of people have been talking about recommendations and listening to new pieces lately, I thought I'd resurrect this thread and see if it catches fire this time. It's a fun game. Read the rules and let the game commence.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Since lots of people have been talking about recommendations and listening to new pieces lately, I thought I'd resurrect this thread and see if it catches fire this time. It's a fun game. Read the rules and let the game commence.


I think my original game was a little complicated and involved. Perhaps you should design a modified version of the game?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Three pieces please! Entree, main and dessert. Surprise me!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> I think my original game was a little complicated and involved. Perhaps you should design a modified version of the game?


I had an idea Clavi. I'll invite you to the group to look over the rules. I was gonna scrap it when I saw this thread revived but maybe we can make this work.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> I think my original game was a little complicated and involved. Perhaps you should design a modified version of the game?


I had an idea Clavi. I'll invite you to the group to look over the rules. I was gonna scrap it when I saw this thread revived but maybe we can make this work.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Bumping this thread becuase it doesn't seem to have gone anywhere.....anyone interested? Or is the game over?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Three pieces please! Entree, main and dessert. Surprise me!


Here's one piece, COAG.






Others have to provide the other ones.


----------

